# German Shepherd and Northern Inuit aka Cobi and Maya having fun!!!



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

We found this awesome place not even that far from us (no clue why we havent found it any arlier lol) its a long long walk through the woods with a lake and it was awesome.

We spend there 2 hrs today and cobi and maya made a new friend and enjoyed play fighting her for half an hr lol 
It was great as most people avoid letting their dogs off lead when we are about  they usually make a runner when we come along hehe :smilewinkgrin: ... it must be me i think 

Oh, and then there was this mad jack russel just storming towards us from nowhere trying to nip at cobi and maya (luckily they reacted quick lol) acting like a loony and suddenly just disappeard into the bushes and hasnt been seen again 

Anyway....piccies here 

























































































































































Hope u like the pictures


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I alway look forward to your pic's and you never let me down great as alway's


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awww their great pics - looks like they had a blast


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pictures Natik as ALWAYS....and i will say it again BEAUTIFUL dogs..
Looks a lovely place to walk the dogs!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures  (as always  )
Looks like a perfect place to walk the dogs, looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## Roseladay123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I came across this forum by chance and discovered this is one of the best thread ever. Thanks u guys so much for the information you give. So cool.

comparatif simulation assurance vie multisupport - simulation assurance vie ! Les sites de simulation assurance viecomparatif simulation assurance vie multisupport


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Great pics Natik! Looks like they had a marvellous time.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantasic pictures natik as always.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Brilliant pictures, looks like a place near me called Bolam Lake but can't be because you don't live in Northumberland :001_tt2:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
Im glad u like the pics 

It was so funny ... the lab got sticks thrown into the water which it happily retrieved and then cobi was waiting on her and just stealing the sticks out her mouth and crunching them into pieces hehe


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Your dogs are stunning and the pics are beautiful....xxxx


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Your dogs are absolutely beautiful and it's lovely to see them having such a good time!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

great pictures and beautiful dogs(which is all I ever say about yours ) that and they are having great fun. I still dunno how you get those great pictures while they are zooming about 

*Heidi*


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning pics and beautiful dogs..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Stunning dogs... Great pics...


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone 



hazyreality said:


> great pictures and beautiful dogs(which is all I ever say about yours ) that and they are having great fun. I still dunno how you get those great pictures while they are zooming about
> 
> *Heidi*


i think its often down to luck as they run so fast its hard to keep up lol And they tend to always run towards my legs trying to make me fall so that makes it double as difficult


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Simply Stunning Dogs!!! Great quality Pics to!! Nice One!!!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome photos - great dogs and photography! x


----------



## Roseladay123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Frankly to say, I like where this thread is very interesting to discuss.

comparatif simulation assurance vie multisupport - simulation assurance vie ! Les sites de simulation assurance viecomparatif simulation assurance vie multisupport


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Fantastic pictures & your dogs are just gorgeous


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u for the comments !! :001_smile:


----------

